# 1st Animatronic Project



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

So, it's been several years since I had the idea to do an animatronic skeleton prop. I'm not as technically advanced as some or have the building experience as others so don't beat me up too much.

I bought a 2 axis servo rig used for small cameras and attached it to the neck of the skeleton. Here is the first test.






After I got my design worked out, I used the cardboard template to cut out a hard board "plate". I'm thinking I'll need to make it out of something else, but for now it seems to work.

Then, I attached a 3rd servo for the jaw.






This was the 2nd test of the 2 axis with the jaw servo working. I still have some fine tuning to do for the jaw servo but since this isn't the voice track I will be using, I didn't fuss with it too much.

I'd still like to try and make Batbuddy's arduino sound to servo driver controller, I at least have something premade that works for the jaw.

I do plan to add a few more servo movements to the skeleton arms but for now, I'm pleasantly surprised I got this much to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the movement! We haven't graduated yet to using servos to animate things, so you're way ahead of us.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I figured it's about time to at least try something. The servo controller is simple to use. I should be able to get it close to what I want.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, Dave!
Look at you.... animating and $hit! 
Really looks great Dave!!!
This just upped your haunt big time


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like! I've been wanting to do a 2-axis for a long time, and these great results should get me off my butt and building! Nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Otaku. I might get the next size up on the 2 axis servo kit. It does fine and works well but when the power goes off, the skull drops. It's a very light plastic Walgreens skeleton so I'm not sure it would work on a Bucky or Lindburg skull. I hope to start on the arm servos next.


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

great work ...i think i have to try and make one


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Reynolds. Went better than I thought it would but it's still early in the project.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I like it! Really nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Brad. I hope it keeps going this well for me as the project progresses.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Great movement. I may have to try this one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks DarkOne, I do like the pololu software ... it's easy to use. I may eventually try a 3 axis skull but for now, I think this does very well for my needs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(Busy running a Mapquest route to IMU's house so I can slip up there once this is done to "borrow" this project:googly


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This looks really great! I like the movement. My animation skills are limited to wiper motors, shiatsus and vent motors. I've always been shy of servos and such but it really does add a whloe new level of cool to your stuff. Nice job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Roxy ... you and Spooky are always welcome to visit, but I might insist on a search of your vehicle before you leave ... just to be sure. 

jdubbya ... I have always been in awe of people who can build animatronics and make things come alive. I figured its about time I quit sitting on the sidelines and give it a try.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Wildcat ... its a good start.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good. You're way ahead of me. I picked up a 3 axis skull and haven't done a thing with it yet.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Spooky ... I decided I didn't need a 3 axis skull so I went a different route. Good luck when you finally get started.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Wrist servo test*

Well, didn't get a lot done but managed to attach a mini servo to the wrist/hand.






Since the servo couldn't take the weight of a real goblet, I made one out of craft foam.

Yes, that is duct tape holding things together but I've since made things right. :googly:

So, here's a question for you animatronic builders ... I'm guessing these servos & controllers don't like weather (cold, rain, snow) ... do you just set them out on "nice" days/nights or do you put them in a protected area (under a covered porch)? I was thinking I might have to build an enclosure (2 x 4 framing with clear plastic sheeting) around the scene to keep the prop from getting wet. I'd rather not have to bring it in & out several times during the display season.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, such great head and neck movement. I totally dig this! Great to see all the things your skeleton can do. Very cool stuff!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks P5 ... baby steps ya know ... I'm still learning how to do all this "fancy" stuff. :googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang, Dave!
Really cool buddy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he is coming along great - nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks hpropman ... time to get back to work on him soon.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Regarding protection of animatronic servos and electronics...yes, it is best to protect them from the elements. 

If you are dealing with rain, I would bring the prop inside. 

If you are dealing with dew, it's a matter of shielding the stuff. I would place electronics in an enclosure that is water resistant (or water tight). The servo motors should be covered to prevent moisture build up.

If you are in a dry climate, you can get away with less coverage. But, I still like to protect electronics in project boxes.

In summary, I too worry about leaving animatronic servo systems out in the elements. I take precautions as mentioned above. Whenever possible, I try to bring them inside at night.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Lightman, that is what I figured. I put all my controllers inside weatherproof boxes (fishing tackle boxes) but there isn't any way to protect the servos. Since I put my display up for about 2 weeks, taking everything in every night wouldn't be practical. I was thinking of making a temporary enclosure to protect the animatronics (thinking a wooden frame with plastic sheeting) to keep the rain off. On nights with good weather, take the enclosures down. Other than that, I don't have many other options.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that's looking dang good! Maybe one of these days I'll work up the guts to try this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks THL ... I think we are all that way when it comes to animatronics. Just have to get up the nerve to try.


----------

